# Moving house - and no cat flap



## Sally Bee (May 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice on how best to settle in my cat when we move house. Bit of background, he is a rescue cat, currently has a cat flap and very much likes to go in and out, almost all day and night, though saying that is not averse to sleeping all day on the bed.

This was an ideal situation, however I now have to move properties (renting in London), while I have found a great house with a garden, which is off the main road, which I know he will love and the landlady is happy for us to have a cat, a cat flap is out of the question (we have asked).

So I am wondering, how I should go about this as I know he will be slightly confused and upset. My initial thoughts are, keep him in for a couple of weeks (is this right?), then let him out in the day (perhaps buy one of those cat kennels in the garden as well) and then bring him in night, or should I do it the other way round?

Thankfully I can work from home sometimes and as it is summer can leave the window open if I am in the property, I would just hate him to feel if he goes out, he cannot get in and feels abandons. On the plus side he is a very greedy cat and loves his food, so I suppose that could be a draw. 

Sorry for the long post, it is my first cat, and he has come on leaps and bounds after being a very shy timid little rescue cat, to a very happy relaxed fella and I feel very bad that he is has to move. So any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi

As your cat has been used to coming and going as he pleases through his catflap, it will be understandable he will take some time to adjust to being without one. The good thing is you are at home a lot so you will be able to let him in and out, so he will not feel he has been shut out, and forgotten.

My advice would be to let him out in the daytime and evening, and bring
him in at night. If you let him out at night he would have to stay out all night as you will be asleep and thus unable to let him in. This would not be nice for him if it was cold or raining, and he could end up wandering off looking for a better 'billet' elsewhere  

As he loves his food so much, it should be easy enough to establish a bedtime routine where he comes in for his supper, then stays in for the night.

As you are thinking of getting him a cat house, I would recommend getting quite a decent size one, and fitting a battery operated microchip catflap to it. This will ensure that only your cat can get in. Otherwise there is a risk of it being used by other cats, some of whom would almost certainly spray inside it to establish it as *their* territory. 

Incidentally, I understand your landlady has refused to allow you to install a
catflap.......I know some landlords/landladies are willing to allow the tenant to temporararily replace the existing outer door with their own similar door, which they can then fit a catflap to. You would refit the original door at your own expense when you move out. 

Alternatively, the landlady might agree for you to fit a catflap to a ground floor window, and have the window reglazed before you move out. (Put a box below the window if so, so the cat doesn't have to make a big leap)

Minx


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree with all of the above, but will just add that's it's important to keep him indoors for three weeks when you move, so he understands that this is his new home. Otherwise he'll run off to find his old home, which you obviously wouldn't want.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Agree with all of the above, but will just add that's it's important to keep him indoors for three weeks when you move, so he understands that this is his new home. Otherwise he'll run off to find his old home, which you obviously wouldn't want.


Thanx for mentioning it rabbitmonkee I meant to say, but forgot. 
Important piece of advice.


----------



## Sally Bee (May 4, 2012)

Many thanks for the advice, that all seems to be very sensible.
Particularly the bit about the cat flap with the micro chip which is 
The one he has at the moment at home. I have to admit he is not very 
Alpha male, so he does tend to be passive with other cats, hence my fear 
Of him being bullied!!! 

And thanks for the three weeks tip, I know he will hate being indoors for that 
Long, but for the best, so we do not loose him. Not sure if there is any flexibilty on replacing doors, but I can only ask. Will also ask how the other people managed with their cats. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

You're very welcome 

As you're going to keep him in for 3 weeks, I think you should get toys for him that will provide stimulation, so things like Da Bird, interactive toys, etc., so he doesn't get bored. You never know, he may prefer to be inside!


----------



## ckelly10 (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am glad rabbitmonkee mentioned about keeping the cat in for some time before you let it out as a friend of mine had a cat and when they went on holiday they gave it to their grandparents to look after. Anyway to cut a long story short the cat went missing and was found (luckily) at its home sitting by the back door. I have read that to be safe keep it in for a month and only let it out with your supervision but I am sure 3 weeks should be fine. 

If the land lady says you cannot have a cat flap then your cat will just have to adjust to the new environment and rules. After a while any animal can adapt and I am sure it will be fine. Just make sure to let it out as often as possible. Just make sure that when you move house dedicate a single room to your cat so that will be out of the way of all the fuss and so forth so it doesn&#8217;t get stressed...once everyone has gone and the house is quiet then you can let the cat out to explore the new surroundings. 

Good luck moving into your new place


----------

